# 92 Sentra XE Spark Plug Deposits - PINK???



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Guys, I have never seen this before in my life. I pulled the plugs on my wife's 92 Sentra XE 5-speed today, and on all four plugs, the electrode and insulator were a dark pink color. I expect to see yellowish or brownish gray deposits, but pink?! 

The plugs are Autolites, and no, the car does not have that pink-colored coolant in it.

Has anybody ever seen this before?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well...it's a pretty pink because it's a woman's car, what do you expect! Actually "dark pink" sounds normal. The pink is probably indicative of the types of addititves used in gas.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I was thinking that same thing....when I worked at a gas station in college, I remember the different grades of gas were dyed different colors for some reason, but if I remember right pink was diesel. 
Just kidding, my wife knows better than that.
The wierd thing is, we both buy our gas at the same places, and my car doesn't have pink on the spark plugs.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *The plugs are Autolites, and no, the car does not have that pink-colored coolant in it.
> *


The pink coloration should not be an issue at all, but what the hell are Autolites doing in the car? They are absolute CRAP!

Get some NGK V-Power Copper BKR6E-11's. They are stock replacements and your GA will be much happier. Plus, they are around the same price.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: 92 Sentra XE Spark Plug Deposits - PINK???*



NismoPC said:


> *....but what the hell are Autolites doing in the car? They are absolute CRAP!
> 
> . *



*WHAT??* I use Autolites too (plats) and change them out every 60K. When I do change them they are still in excellent condition. The car runs and performs beautifully with them. They are an excellent plug.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I do typically run NGK's, that's what's in my 88 200SX. I haven't changed the spark plugs on her car since we bought it. That was about 25,000 miles ago, so it's on the short list of things to do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

*pink plugs*

pink plugs is the evidence of (usually) premium gasoline... i know this being the son of a gas-station owner. its been in the family over 30+ years.. there is a blend of additives put in when it comes into port here in milw for our region. they put dye in premium that reddish pink color. if uve ever pumped it into a clear glass, ud be able to see it. im pretty sure regular is like a blue green (dont remember). when premium is burned, it usually leaves some of the dye on the plugs, usually on the white ceramic. my gfs civic has seen premuium on a few occasions prolly 10% of fillups (due to advancing the timing pretty far when racing) and her ngk-rs come out with a pink residue. so it may only bee from a handful of times u used premium and left its mark.

jonathan
SHIFT_your money


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 92 Sentra XE Spark Plug Deposits - PINK???*



Centurion said:


> * The car runs and performs beautifully with them. They are an excellent plug. *


* 

Good for you. Glad they are working out for you.

But...


...AUTOLITES SUCK DONKEY ASS!   

*


----------

